# Two trolling motors?



## JeffChastain (Oct 5, 2011)

Wondering if anyone runs a trolling motor on the transom and bow?


----------



## shawnfish (Oct 5, 2011)

when drifting sometimes.


----------



## JeffChastain (Oct 5, 2011)

I power my 14' Crestliner shallow v with a minn kota 37 lb troller on the back, but it's hard to control the front when fishing. I was I guess just wondering if anyone else has two trolling motors on their boat for this kind of purpose.


----------



## gillhunter (Oct 5, 2011)

A lot of the guys in my area that tournament fish total electric lakes run 3 trolling motors, 2 transom mount and 1 bow mount. They usually lock the transom mounts to steer straight and steer with the bow mount to get to the fishing area they want and then shut down the transom mounts and just use the bow mount.


----------



## JeffChastain (Oct 5, 2011)

That's actually a great idea, Gillhunter. Thanks for responding.


----------



## fish devil (Oct 5, 2011)

:twisted: I run a MG 52lb bow motor and a 54lb MG transom on my 16' Tracker. The transom motor is locked in the straight position and is turned on/off up front with a bigfoot switch. The combination of motors helps me get to my spots quicker. :mrgreen:


----------



## freetofish (Oct 5, 2011)

For years I have rigged my jon boat with a foot controlled trolling motor on the front and have a tiller trolling motor on the transom... fishing some of the smaller lakes in a high wind the rear fisherman can help keep the boat straight. also the rear motor can get the rear seat fisherman into shore to get his lure unsnaged easily.
with my newer boat I cannot do that and miss it sometimes.


----------



## JeffChastain (Oct 6, 2011)

fish devil, that's what I was thinking of doing. Locking the back one straight, and steering from the front.


freetofish, being able to have both TMs under control at the same time by the front and rear fisherman sounds awesome. As long as communication was good, that boat could manuver anywhere.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 6, 2011)

I run two off the transom and a foot control off the bow

For the electric only lakes

same reason as Fish Devil 

My "normal" set up has a bow and transom mounted motor at all time each with a dedicated battery. When i add the third motor I throw in another battery just for that


----------



## Bobby4829 (Nov 16, 2011)

I use two hand control trolling motors, one at the bow and one at the stern. When fishing with a partner the boat is way more manuverable. I jug fish for big cats and sometimes they change directions faster than a single motor will steer. I steer from the stern and my buddy steers from the bow. After the learning curve this works great, but it's a little tricky at first.


----------



## HOUSE (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread while browsing through the forums  I've got an extra trolling motor laying around that I was thinking about hooking up to the back of my boat just like the one in your picture. Thanks for posting it Fish Devil! I'm sure my best friend and I will go in quite a few circles before we figure out how to use them both lol. How many hours do you usually get out of a single battery running both of them, or do you have two?


----------



## fish devil (Feb 26, 2012)

:twisted: I have three batteries which keep me powered for up to 8+ hours.


----------



## BigDougA (Mar 16, 2012)

I knew if I looked long enough I would find someone that had already asked my question... Now I just need to get some clarification. LOL

I plan to have a totally 'green' set up and was planning to run the largest (in regards to thrust) transom mounted trolling motor i can find for primary power getting to and fro, and using a 28# thrust motor guide transom trolling motor which I already have (mounted to the bow). 

So what I am gathering is I will need at least two batteries. My question is where would be the best location to have them in the boat. It is a 1232 flat bottom jon which I am planning to modify with a front 'raised' deck (it is a 1232 after all) and a bit of a rear deck which will allow me to move the back seat about 10" towards the bow.

I am so glad I stumbled upon this site, there is tons of great information to be found, I look forward to the input.


----------

